# FIFA threatens worldwide ban on Nigeria without further notice – The Guardian Nigeria...



## ese (Apr 30, 2018)

World football governing body, FIFA at the weekend warned that it would not consult with any of the parties fighting for the leadership of the Nigeria Football Federation (NFF) before throwing the country out of the game if it found that …





read more via The Guardian Nigeria Newspaper – Nigeria and World News – https://ift.tt/2r9l4Zc

Get More  Nigeria Sports News


----------

